# 1st Watch-Style Pod Vape: Uwell Amulet Pod Kit 370mAh



## 3avape (5/7/19)

*Product introduction*
The Uwell Amulet Pod Kit, with the world first watch-style design, is a compact and stealthy pod system that that is easy to hide in your palm. Users can touch to wake up the screen to check the date and time at any time. Powered by an internal 370mAh battery, the Amulet is able to reach up to a maximum output power of 10W.



As for the Amulet pod, it sports 2.0ml juice capacity and utilizes 1.6ohm coil for nicotine salts. The well-designed airway offers the restriction for a tight cigarette feeling and brings you excellent vape experience.



*Parameters:*
Size: 47.7x 37.5x 17.2mm
Juice capacity: 2.0ml
Maximum wattage: 10W
Coil resistance: 1.6ohm
Battery capacity: 370mAh
Material: PCTG& polycarbonate& silicone



*Features:*
-Simple draw-activated mechanism
-Pro-FOCS Flavor Testing Technology
-Refillable pod, cost-effective to use
-Dust-proof, effectively protects the core unit of the device
-Touch to wake up the screen, check the date and time at any time
-Multiple circuit protection functions to supply stable, safe and reliable performance



*Package includes:*
1x Uwell Amulet Pod Kit
1x Micro USB Cable
1x User Manual

You may need: Uwell Amulet Pod Cartridge

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (5/7/19)

@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/7/19)

lesvaches said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn



I need IT!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## lesvaches (5/7/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/7/19)

lesvaches said:


>



Zophie!!!!! Always watch her vids for a good laugh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/7/19)

Now this is awesome and looks the part too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

